# New Blackmachine Day



## -Nolly- (Dec 13, 2010)

There are no words.






















































(Not the final tuners - they will be black w/chrome buttons, nuts and washers)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous wood combination - lovely looks on that one!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 13, 2010)

Fuck


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 13, 2010)

SPECSSSSSSSSS

Fucking looks gorgeous.


----------



## Quinny (Dec 13, 2010)

Seriously nice. Congrats sir!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 13, 2010)

That fretboard is unbelievable!
As is the rest of the guitar


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that is hot.


----------



## Rook (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh dear...

New underwear please.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 13, 2010)

it is a gorgeous guitar for sure, great stuff there nolly.


----------



## pylyo (Dec 13, 2010)

tits. some info of specs?


----------



## Lon (Dec 13, 2010)

you sir win at having wood-secks!


----------



## Gitte (Dec 13, 2010)

holy christ!! what a guitar!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 13, 2010)

Def no words required. the is stunning and an awesoem wood choice for looks for sure. 

What are the specs? What bridge is that?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 13, 2010)

The prospect of you ever posting a family pic makes me trouser-nervous!

Amazing, as usual man! Congrats.


----------



## loktide (Dec 13, 2010)

wow.

congrats


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2010)

That is simply amazing.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!

Which body woods are those, and what is going on with the binding/purfling?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG!!! that guitar is money!


----------



## Rommel (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats. Three awesome guitars in the past month.


----------



## ROAR (Dec 13, 2010)

I cried.


----------



## craig-sansum (Dec 13, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome guitar, congrats 

The bridge is a Schaller Hannes

I'm going to take a guess at woods for fun
Bocote fretboard
Rosewood / Ebony neck
Burl Maple top (might be some spalt in there)
Black Limba body

Binding is the same white that's on a lot of Blackmachines but looks more interesting because of the thicker top that makes it look 2 layered.

You've done my burl GAS no favors


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 13, 2010)

fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

so much nice


----------



## adrock (Dec 13, 2010)

and my NGD will be completely overtaken by this... but totally justifiable... 

that guitar is f'in beautiful. simply amazing.

what's up with the strap buttons/locks? they're recessed, pretty tits. i wanna steal it for my guitar, haha.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Awesome guitar, congrats
> 
> The bridge is a Schaller Hannes
> 
> ...



The binding tapers off in one picture.

Also, it sure looks like three kinds of wood in the body to me, (or on second thought, two pieces of wood with a partial stain on the back?) lighter, medium, darker. Very interesting.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 13, 2010)

this guitar is a monument of epicness


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2010)

bostjan said:


> The binding tapers off in one picture.
> 
> Also, it sure looks like three kinds of wood in the body to me, (or on second thought, two pieces of wood with a partial stain on the back?) lighter, medium, darker. Very interesting.



Ah yeah the taper on the binding is a Blackmachine thing. I think the three layer look on the side shots is just the shadow of the back body bevel 

You can see the tapered binding on Misha's B2 as well

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...top-brazillian-fretboard-56k-my-pary-you.html


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 13, 2010)

Sexy! Congrats man!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 13, 2010)

Dude, that is fucking awesome. Congratulations man. I'm depressed now.


----------



## mickytee (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome guitar nolly, i am speechless. it looks ridiculously good.

not to get too personal, but what do you do for a living?

you've had like 4 amazing NGD's this year. i could never imagine buying 4 EPIC guitars like yours in four years, let alone one!


----------



## MetalJordan (Dec 13, 2010)

That thing is sexy as fuuuuck.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'm going to take a guess at woods for fun
> Bocote fretboard
> Rosewood / Ebony neck
> Burl Maple top (might be some spalt in there)
> Black Limba body



Yes, except:
-Ziricote board
-Honduras rosewood/ziricote neck

Pickups are Mules.


----------



## lava (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, recessed strap locks. Now that is genius.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

Incredible Nolly! You are right , There are no words  congrats!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 13, 2010)

FUCK YOU!

Jk. 

I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yes, except:
> -Ziricote board
> -Honduras rosewood/ziricote neck
> 
> Pickups are Mules.



Hehe I was close... spent WAY too much time looking at different woods over the last few months 

How are you liking the Mules? Been pondering trying them or maybe a Mule bridge / Manhattan neck in the koa DCii-6 in progress.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 13, 2010)

There should be a Nolly NGD subforum somewhere on this site. It's an absolutely insane guitar collection at this point.


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nolly this needs to stop lol...I can't take this anymore, you have the sickest collection ever! Please, now that the Blackmachine is here, group shot!!


----------



## sakeido (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm taking it as a good sign that this is the sexiest Blackmachine I've ever seen, but it hasn't spiked my heart rate yet. GAS days behind me???


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2010)

sakeido said:


> I'm taking it as a good sign that this is the sexiest Blackmachine I've ever seen, but it hasn't spiked my heart rate yet. GAS days behind me???



Are you trying to convince us or yourself


----------



## johnythehero (Dec 13, 2010)

mickytee said:


> awesome guitar nolly, i am speechless. it looks ridiculously good.
> 
> not to get too personal, but what do you do for a living?
> 
> you've had like 4 amazing NGD's this year. i could never imagine buying 4 EPIC guitars like yours in four years, let alone one!


 ^ +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## rebirth (Dec 13, 2010)

... cries have been on waiting list for well over a year now and he has got 4 of em. 
Catching up alex now huh


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Extremely sick, Nolly! Your guitars are just ridiculously sick. I'd LOVE to play at least one of those. Any of them, I don't care, they're all amazing!  Congratulations, man.  And, like many others, I too want to see a family photo!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> How are you liking the Mules? Been pondering trying them or maybe a Mule bridge / Manhattan neck in the koa DCii-6 in progress.



Absolutely wonderful sounding pickups. There is _nothing_ they cannot do.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 13, 2010)

Christ...I'll be honest while Blackmachines are impressive I normally find them kinda dull looking. This however, is stunning. Nicest BM I've ever seen.


----------



## Opion (Dec 13, 2010)

Much congrats from the other side of the pond...you own what I have now come to realize, my dream guitar.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks excellent, dude. What do you think of the ziricote? I just got a JP6 with a rosewood neck today and its nice, though I wonder how ziricote compares. 

I was about to put in an order for one of Doug's guitars, expecting to wait a few years for it (doesn't bother me), but I'm gathering that it would be an no-go.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 13, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Looks excellent, dude. What do you think of the ziricote? I just got a JP6 with a rosewood neck today and its nice, though I wonder how ziricote compares.



It's beautiful and feels great. I actually sourced the ziricote blank and Doug agreed to build it for me. He commented that its tap tone was much closer to that of ebony than rosewood.


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!

My wife discovered your band last night. She was like, "hey, I discovered this sick ass band..." To which I replied, "Oh, that's Nolly from sevenstring. Yeah it's pretty sick, isn't it."


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 13, 2010)

That board is sweet. As are the wooden knobs, I may have to get me some of them.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 13, 2010)

Absolutely awesome 



mickytee said:


> not to get too personal, but what do you do for a living?
> 
> you've had like 4 amazing NGD's this year. i could never imagine buying 4 EPIC guitars like yours in four years, let alone one!



I haven't worked yet so take this with a pinch of salt... But I always imagined it would be pretty easy to afford a custom guitar here and there when I get a job. I mean, the minimum wage is like £5 an hour and most young people earn around £10-15 I think? So that's between £200-600 a week...Sounds like bucketloads to me! Even affording £200 a week living costs.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 13, 2010)

The ONLY thing I would have changed was the bridge, not because it's bad, but because it covers way too much wood, lol.



-Nolly- said:


> It's beautiful and feels great. I actually sourced the ziricote blank and Doug agreed to build it for me. He commented that its tap tone was much closer to that of ebony than rosewood.


 
Depending on the piece you get, it can be even brighter.... ugh I love ziricote and need to find some boards NOW!!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

Words cannot express the amazingness...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 13, 2010)

Nolly, please direct me to your money tree. Or the one that grows all your zillion guitars, I'd be fine with that too.


----------



## groph (Dec 13, 2010)

Nolly apparently subsists on Blackmachine guitars. It has to be true, either that or he's a robot. Or a robot billionaire. I suppose if he was a billionaire he wouldn't have to be a robot in order to not eat food, but come on. What's cooler? A human billionaire or a robot billionaire? Exactly.


The top on that guitar is fantastic, and DAT BRIDGE


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 13, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Absolutely awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't worked yet so take this with a pinch of salt... But I always imagined it would be pretty easy to afford a custom guitar here and there when I get a job. I mean, the minimum wage is like £5 an hour and most young people earn around £10-15 I think? So that's between £200-600 a week...Sounds like bucketloads to me! Even affording £200 a week living costs.




£200 is the average for some one 18-24 on minimum wage. I'm on £8 an hour and earn about £300+ before taxes. £600 you would have to either get very lucky with an insanely nice employer or have some sort of sort after skill (plumber, electrician etc). trust me, it's not easy even afford £1000 for a guitar when you have to pay for a car, rent, food etc


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 13, 2010)

i literally just cried on the inside just a little...that guitar...its just....wow...

Nolly, what rich grandfather died in your family? Youve got a crazy high end collection of gear. I cant imagine how somebody could afford it all in the frequency you get it.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

FLGearnut said:


> Nolly, what rich grandfather died in your family? Youve got a crazy high end collection of gear. I cant imagine how somebody could afford it all in the frequency you get it.



Some questions we'll never know the answer to. Like how Michael Jackson went from a black male to a white woman, or how Chuck Norris has another fist rather than a chin, or Fredrik Thordendal's pee hitting the toilet water produces a more listenable sound than most pop culture music nowadays.

Some things just...are...


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 13, 2010)

From what I understand it is pretty coincidental that all of these guitars have arrived so closer together.

Bear in mind, this Blackmachine has been on order for best part of 3 years. I highly doubt Nolly will continue to be getting guitars at this frequency.

All of that aside, what a fucking guitar!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 13, 2010)

MMMMMMMM! That's beautiful man. Congratulations!


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. That is an absolutely stunning guitar. The black pickups are so sleek . Congratulations on your fine acquisition 

Blackmachines are the absolute shiznit. How does it sound unplugged?


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 13, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Some questions we'll never know the answer to. Like how Michael Jackson went from a black male to a white woman, or how Chuck Norris has another fist rather than a chin, or Fredrik Thordendal's pee hitting the toilet water produces a more listenable sound than most pop culture music nowadays.
> 
> Some things just...are...


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2010)

nolly is a spoiled brat who has no work ethic and has never worked a day in his life
he gets blackmachines for free for life but pays for them anyways because his parents are the kings of space and invented money
oh and he deals drugs too, and makes a lot of money off that, but thats just for fun, because he already gets so much from doing nothing all the time!


















...true story!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that makes sense. I wish my parents were Ziltoid and Wallstreet too if it means I get those things for free...


----------



## adrock (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanna know more about these recessed strap locks, please 

what brand are they? are they just pressed into place, or with glue/screws?

once again, amazing guitar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2010)

bulb said:


> nolly is a spoiled brat who has no work ethic and has never worked a day in his life
> he gets blackmachines for free for life but pays for them anyways because his parents are the kings of space and invented money
> oh and he deals drugs too, and makes a lot of money off that, but thats just for fun, because he already gets so much from doing nothing all the time!
> 
> ...true story!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 13, 2010)

That's the sickest guitar I think I've ever see, nice score man!


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nolly is a spoiled brat. You can pretty much guarantee that he will have another custom shop guitar come January. Congrats dude. I've pretty much given up on getting a B2 from Doug. I've sent 25+ emails over the last year and a half trying to buy a build slot and haven't heard back yet. I guess one Blackmachine will will have to do.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 13, 2010)

Such an amazing and beautiful guitar Nolly! Congrats


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 13, 2010)

lmao misha youre a silly little brown man  But goddamnit do I respect you...


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha I joke cuz nolly works his ass of and saves up his money for gear, there's no magic to it, he is hardly a spoiled brat, I said it as a joke though it seems someone else took that seriously. 
Work hard and don't waste your money and you will surprise yourself with what you can afford!


----------



## ridealot100 (Dec 14, 2010)

lots of meth? 

and this thread ruined my boxers.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW...that is all


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 14, 2010)

Christ alive... 

Incredible.


----------



## Quinny (Dec 14, 2010)

adrock said:


> I wanna know more about these recessed strap locks, please
> 
> what brand are they? are they just pressed into place, or with glue/screws?
> 
> once again, amazing guitar.


Looks like Dunlop Straplok:

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Straplok

Q.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 14, 2010)

Where is my haterade?


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2010)

A nice guitar is always a good investment. Playing/collecting guitars is one of the few hobbies that aren't financially disastrous. 

That said, that's the nicest Blackmachine I've seen yet. Really a perfect combination of features! Congrats!


----------



## DVRP (Dec 14, 2010)

Good fucking god...That is such an amazingly beautiful guitar. Congrats Nolly!


----------



## Gamba (Dec 14, 2010)

Dude, this guitar is sick
Nice bridge. what brand is that?


----------



## 4Eyes (Dec 14, 2010)

Gamba said:


> Dude, this guitar is sick
> Nice bridge. what brand is that?


schaller hannes bridge

btw nice BM Nolly, congrats


----------



## sakeido (Dec 14, 2010)

Invader said:


> A nice guitar is always a good investment. Playing/collecting guitars is one of the few hobbies that aren't financially disastrous.
> 
> That said, that's the nicest Blackmachine I've seen yet. Really a perfect combination of features! Congrats!



I beg to differ... if I didn't buy & sell so much gear, I'd own a house by now. Seriously. But I don't regret anything


----------



## adrock (Dec 14, 2010)

Quinny said:


> Looks like Dunlop Straplok:
> 
> Dunlop Manufacturing :: Straplok
> 
> Q.



sick. thanks!!


----------



## rebirth (Dec 14, 2010)

stunning dude stunning!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 14, 2010)

Whereabouts in Bath are you? I'll be there in 5 mins to play it


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha I joke cuz nolly works his ass of and saves up his money for gear, there's no magic to it, he is hardly a spoiled brat, I said it as a joke though it seems someone else took that seriously.
> Work hard and don't waste your money and you will surprise yourself with what you can afford!



Sorry for the confusion. I have a bad habit of forgetting my lols and jks. You don't get gear like this if bust your ass for it. I'm waiting to see the next Misha Blackmachine!


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2010)

sakeido said:


> I beg to differ... if I didn't buy & sell so much gear, I'd own a house by now. Seriously. But I don't regret anything



My point was, you can probably sell all that gear and break even. And then buy the house.


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 14, 2010)

If you really think about it, guitars arent THAT good of an investment unless you get something that is going to appreciate in value. Sure, you might retain 2/3rds or 50% of the original cash you put into each item, but youre still losing a whole lot of money in the end. 

Case in point, for a few years I was really big into gun collecting, and had spent probably about 15,000 total in various firearms and stuff. Personal situations forced me to sell it all of about a year ago and even though I kept all my stuff in the best condition and took extremely good care of everything, I still lost thousands of dollars on the re-sale. Sure I made like 11k back, but I still lost 4 grand on the used market. 

Finally, guitars are only worth as much as somebody is willing to pay for it. If we hit another massive recession and gain higher unemployment again, you wont be able to sell anything for nearly what its worth.


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2010)

i beg to differ, if you buy and sell smart you can make money off of gear.
i have easily made thousands off of buying low and selling high in the last few years, and although its not any sort of significant income, it does at least not cost me and actually benefits me to be a gear whore haha


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> i beg to differ, if you buy and sell smart you can make money off of gear.
> i have easily made thousands off of buying low and selling high in the last few years, and although its not any sort of significant income, it does at least not cost me and actually benefits me to be a gear whore haha


 
ok Misha i agree w/ you on the aspect of buying and selling USED gear. But buying NEW gear and expecting it to be an investment is a falacy nowadays. I'll admit ive made a profit off buying used gear in the past, so no argument there.


----------



## themike (Dec 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> i beg to differ, if you buy and sell smart you can make money off of gear.
> i have easily made thousands off of buying low and selling high in the last few years, and although its not any sort of significant income, it does at least not cost me and actually benefits me to be a gear whore haha


 
Exactly - this is how I've lived for the last 6 years. From buying low, selling high, and throwing in minimal amounts of money ontop of higher end gear I've aquired in trades has left me with a very nice collection of equipment with not much more loot than I initially invested when I started getting into it.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, there's the answer people - hard work and shrewd gear maneuvering.


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> i beg to differ, if you buy and sell smart you can make money off of gear.
> i have easily made thousands off of buying low and selling high in the last few years, and although its not any sort of significant income, it does at least not cost me and actually benefits me to be a gear whore haha



+1, exactly. I've grabbed real bargains myself, just haven't gotten to the selling part yet.


----------



## Opion (Dec 14, 2010)

And people wonder why Misha has all the tasty gear he has...climbing the tasty-gear-ladder! Probably one of the smartest techniques I've seen in my time here, a testament to patience indeed.


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 15, 2010)

Having spent a couple of days in close proximity to this guitar, I can honestly say that it is everything all guitars should be, absolutely fucking flawless.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 15, 2010)

Nolly, how many BMs do you have?


----------



## drmosh (Dec 15, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yep, there's the answer people - hard work and shrewd gear maneuvering.



Or just get a job that pays well


----------



## jsousa (Dec 15, 2010)

looks amazingggg


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 15, 2010)

th3m1ke said:


> Exactly - this is how I've lived for the last 6 years. From buying low, selling high, and throwing in minimal amounts of money ontop of higher end gear I've aquired in trades has left me with a very nice collection of equipment with not much more loot than I initially invested when I started getting into it.



ive made a pretty penny on all my old gear i brought over from NY. i bought it new in the US and since the stuff is still grossly overpriced here in Korea and the exchange rate etc... i made all my money back and then some. its all being redirected to fund my DAR and Daemoness purchases.


----------



## Freestyler8 (Dec 15, 2010)

I clicked into this thread not wanting to buy into the hype, not wanting to be too impressed... 

But fuck me, this thing looks incredible! Doug strikes again.

And Nolly, hurry up with the group photos and another trip to Cornwall


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats, Nolly 

Beatiful instrument. 

The choice of pickups is interesting. I understand the Mules have a significantly lower output compared to Warpigs, Painkillers, Aftermaths etc. What was the reason for such a choice? You want use the BM for light/medium crunch or cleans?


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronograph said:


> The choice of pickups is interesting. I understand the Mules have a significantly lower output compared to Warpigs, Painkillers, Aftermaths etc. What was the reason for such a choice? You want use the BM for light/medium crunch or cleans?



Honestly I felt the same way at first, but having played on a number of the lower output BKPs now, and particularly the ones in this guitar, they are absolutely capable of doing everything the higher output pickups are, and actually achieve some extra clarity at high gain levels.

Not only that but some of the single coil BKPs are unbelievably beastly, and have successfully destroyed a lot of my previous views on single coils.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

Chronograph said:


> Congrats, Nolly
> 
> Beatiful instrument.
> 
> The choice of pickups is interesting. I understand the Mules have a significantly lower output compared to Warpigs, Painkillers, Aftermaths etc. What was the reason for such a choice? You want use the BM for light/medium crunch or cleans?



Yep, they're much lower output, and feature Alnico IV mags for a more traditional, open sound. However they are plenty tight and punchy, and actually feel hotter than most of the contemporary range as a result of the superb dynamics. You have to work a bit harder, but if you've got good technique and a good guitar, the trade off in tone is massive - incredibly rich harmonics, extreme clarity, and of course a much more dynamic response. Stick them through a high gain metal setup and you will be shocked at the open-ness while still being as aggressive as you could want. Clean and medium gain tones are in another league too, this is the first time I've had a bridge humbucker that I actually like to play clean.
I'd urge anyone interested in getting a truly expressive tone from their instrument to try out a set of lower-output BKPs


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 15, 2010)

Nolly, thanks. 

Have you tried a VHII neck/Rebell Yell bridge set? I am just interested in learning what the difference between a VHII/RY and a Mule set is in terms of dynamics/clarity/definition. 

By the way, the Haussels are fantastic


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I was the first to start recommending the RY/VHII combination around here after putting them in my B2 (where they still are). It's an excellent set, definitely a good place to start if you're unsure of moving to low-output pickups. I've also got an RY/VHII set in my Dæmoness 7-string.

I'd describe the RY as having an upper midrange focus, with a lean and tight low end and present but not harsh top. In many ways I suppose you could say it's voiced quite similarly to the Riff Raff but with more output and therefore compression and focus. The Mule is significantly more open voiced, with a more balanced response across the board. It's also noticeably more dynamic, and as a result feels hotter when riffing, but does leave you working a bit harder when playing leads (though I imagine your guitars are playable enough that this isn't really an issue). That sounds like I'm making the Mule out to be "better", but the Rebel Yell is a wicked pickup, they're just different "colours" to try.

The VHII neck is wound with a large coil offset, which means it inherits a slightly single-coil character - very clear, with more top and bottom end extension than your average humbucker. It's a truly wicked pickup that works equally well for modern shred as it does for classic cleans and mid-gain tones.
By comparison the Mule neck (which is not that much lower in DC resistance) is again more open sounding. It's equally clear but "breathes" a bit more, giving this guitar an almost semi-hollow quality when run clean. It's not as tight in the low end as the VHII, nor as punchy, but it is very pure sounding and can still produce excellent high-gain lead tones. Bear in mind that I requested the neck pickup to be left unpotted in this set; you could expect a slightly more focussed mid if you compared it with a wax-potted version (Tim can also lacquer pot the coils for a sound that falls in between the two, if you're worried about microphonics but want as airy a sound as possible).

Hope that helps


----------



## bulb (Dec 15, 2010)

i was a professional recommend the vhII/ry combo for 10 years you know!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> i was a professional recommend the vhII/ry combo for 10 years you know!



Hah, only you and I will get that. I was a professional will get that for about 10 years.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

Is the Riff Raff neck like a more vintage version of the VHII neck? They both sound like they have a twangy/single coil kinda vibe.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> Is the Riff Raff neck like a more vintage version of the VHII neck? They both sound like they have a twangy/single coil kinda vibe.



Hmm, they both have similar amounts of definition and "snap", but achieve it through different means.. I guess you could say so, but they are quite distinguishable in sound.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Hmm, they both have similar amounts of definition and "snap", but achieve it through different means.. I guess you could say so, but they are quite distinguishable in sound.



Thanks for the knowledge! Sorry about the slightly off-topic question. Let the B2 ogling continue...


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

No worries Ben, I'm always happy to chat about BKPs


----------



## bulb (Dec 15, 2010)

Bareknolly Pickups


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Nolly. Really helpful. 

I do have a VHII/RY set, thinking of installing it in one of the guitars, probably the Modern Eagle. Maybe, I will buy a set of Mules as well to compare.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> Bareknolly Pickups



QFT

nolly and nick (zimbloth) should be on BKP payroll for all the info/insight they throw out on different message boards. hell, they might be already


----------



## jsousa (Dec 15, 2010)

nolly deals drugs?


----------



## themike (Dec 15, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> QFT
> 
> nolly and nick (zimbloth) should be on BKP payroll for all the info/insight they throw out on different message boards. hell, they might be already


 

Seriously. I like when people wonder how folks like Misha, Nolly, Keith and others get so much high end gear. Its kinda of simple - besides working jobs, they are amazing players combined with essentially being embassadors for the companies. Google searches alone will bring you to massive amounts of forum posts, photos and videos by these guys that are just filled with facts, personal opinions and just overall valuable knowledge. |


----------



## LoyK (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, mindblowing guitar, the top + fretboard combo is just phenomenal...I especially love the fretboard...=)


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 15, 2010)

Dude how many guitars do you own? hahaha it seems like every 2 weeks there is a NGD from you. You need gear rehab hahahaha


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 15, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Dude how many guitars do you own? hahaha it seems like every 2 weeks there is a NGD from you. You need gear rehab hahahaha



Hah, I've got 6 main players at the moment - the Bernie Rico 7, 2 Blackmachines, 2 Dæmonesses and a Fender Custom Shop Strat. I also have an Ibanez PGM and Kramer Baretta that I use mainly for teaching.
Last week was _crazy_ though - 3 new guitars in 5 days  Kinda odd it worked out like that though, this one was ordered the best part of 3 years ago, the Rico was comissioned 6 months ago, and the Strat was bought 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 4Eyes (Dec 15, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yes, I was the first to start recommending the RY/VHII combination around here after putting them in my B2 (where they still are). It's an excellent set, definitely a good place to start if you're unsure of moving to low-output pickups. I've also got an RY/VHII set in my Dæmoness 7-string.


please stop, because I'll start thinking of swapping my PK for RY, when I thought I'm done with guitar and pickups


----------



## Arterial (Dec 15, 2010)

corr blimey! thats is ONE sexy guitar! you must be happy as well..

and thats okay..no words...only pictures!!!

grats mate !


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 16, 2010)

*Nolly* 

I only fail to understand one thing. Having played amazing customs like BM, Bernie Rico Jr, Daemoness, the Strat Custom Shop should feel.. er.. average, to put it mildly Why the Strat?


----------



## morgasm7 (Dec 16, 2010)

because his strat is the nicest strat I have ever played. It's as serious an instrument as any of the customs.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 16, 2010)

Apples and oranges, Chrono - a good strat is a fab instrument that occupies a niche all its own, to be honest. I own a lot of "amazing customs", yet I maintain some old workhorses like my '68 LP and the beater '78 Tele Custom - there a place for these regardless of how wonderful it is to get something from an insanely skilled builder. 

As for Nolly's NGD string, I know where he's coming from. I foresee at least 3 guitars arriving before the year is over. I'm wondering if luthiers like to hold on to them till Christmas to please the child in us...


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 16, 2010)

Chronograph said:


> *Nolly*
> 
> I only fail to understand one thing. Having played amazing customs like BM, Bernie Rico Jr, Daemoness, the Strat Custom Shop should feel.. er.. average, to put it mildly Why the Strat?



No not at all. As far as I'm concerned, when you find a Strat that has "it", it's an almost religious experience that completely transcends the simplicity of the instrument. Same goes for Teles and Les Pauls IMO, and I intend to own a good example of one of each.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yah, I'm not a fender fanboy at all, in fact I wouldnt want to be seen playing a strat. But the best playing and feeling guitar (read electric guitar) I've played is my brother in law's 68 strat. That guitar certainly has "it"


----------



## morgasm7 (Dec 16, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> when you find a Strat that has "it", it's an almost religious experience that completely transcends the simplicity of the instrument. .



nicely put


----------



## adrock (Dec 16, 2010)

just out of curiosity, what tuning are you using on this? scale length?


----------



## Chronograph (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay, maybe I have a prejudice against FMIC. I had a U.S. standard Strat once and it was of a very poor quality. Never tried a custom shop though. 

I should also say I don't like FMIC as a company.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 16, 2010)

adrock said:


> just out of curiosity, what tuning are you using on this? scale length?



It's currently in Eb standard. I originally intended to tune it to concert pitch but it sounds fantastic as is so I have left it as is. Scale is 25.5"



Chronograph said:


> Okay, maybe I have a prejudice against FMIC. I had a U.S. standard Strat once and it was of a very poor quality. Never tried a custom shop though.
> 
> I should also say I don't like FMIC as a company.




Yeah, the custom shop is a whole world apart from the factory instruments


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 16, 2010)

this gives me hope. ive always wanted a strat or tele but have yet to play and fall in love with one.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 16, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Hah, I've got 6 main players at the moment - the Bernie Rico 7, 2 Blackmachines, 2 Dæmonesses and a Fender Custom Shop Strat. I also have an Ibanez PGM and Kramer Baretta that I use mainly for teaching.
> Last week was _crazy_ though - 3 new guitars in 5 days  Kinda odd it worked out like that though, this one was ordered the best part of 3 years ago, the Rico was comissioned 6 months ago, and the Strat was bought 2 weeks ago.


Y'know Nolly... If you don't have time to test drive ALL those new guitars, cause, you know, you're still busy drooling over the previous new one, I'd be happy to fiddle around on one for ya!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 16, 2010)

tltstand said:


> this gives me hope. ive always wanted a strat or tele but have yet to play and fall in love with one.



Well, I hope that your wallet's feeling plump when you do find the one


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 17, 2010)

thats why i have two kidneys


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 18, 2010)

HOLY FRIJOLES!


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> No not at all. As far as I'm concerned, when you find a Strat that has "it", it's an almost religious experience that completely transcends the simplicity of the instrument. Same goes for Teles and Les Pauls IMO, and I intend to own a good example of one of each.



This is the reason i refuse to go exclusive with guitar companies. Only an arrogant company would say that it is makes all encompassingly the "best" guitar out there.
Subjectivity aside, there is also the fact that different guitars play and sound completely different, and can all be amazing even with those differences. I love GOOD strat, les paul and tele specimens and one day when i find the right ones i will also own them because they will have their place!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 18, 2010)

What... the... fuck...

I really have nothing to say. The top is my favorite part. I'm really liking the bridge, too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2010)

Remember guys, the best part about this that you'll probably never own one like this.




> For 2011 regrettably it will not be possible to order a guitar in the usual build to order manner. With the private stock of timber I have collected over the last 15 years I intend to build some specials. I have been looking forward to this for some considerable time. These will be built and will be available in a mix of the more standard guitars.
> 
> It is quite likely that these will be the last instruments built entirely by hand by myself. In order to respect those who have put their names down on the waiting list I will endeavour to offer first refusal when instruments become available.
> 
> Thank you for your support.




Commence group suicides now


----------



## Miek (Dec 18, 2010)

Nolly, I've been checking in on SS.org every once in a while, and catch your videos whenever they go up, and watching some of your Sikth videos really helped me get some songs down(in theory). Then I see your guitars, and I have to ask myself, does this man I see before me also shit diamonds, or does he shit gold?
Would you mind clarifying, is it both? 

I think what I came in here to post was something about how pretty that guitar is and why I've hulked out with envy or something, but I'm pretty sure someone else can say that stuff more elegantly, instead I'll wonder- are Doug's guitars still going to be these masterpieces after he finishes up with his "private stock" styled stuff and moves on to his new production methods? I assume they'll never be quite the same, but the difference probably won't be meaningful to me unless he's hiring out sherpas from the himalayas who have never seen a guitar before, but can cook a good yak steak with yak butter sauce. I would certainly not mind working with a few good men of that nature.


----------



## Disco Volante (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow the dude that builds the Blackmachine has really stepped his game up with this offering. Totally killer looking woods in that thing and a bridge that doesn't look cheap finally.


----------



## Trev (Dec 27, 2010)

IDK how I didn't see this but what an incredble guitar. Aesthetically it's just perfect to me. Nolly I hope you realize how lucky you are to even have the opportunity to own several of these instruments.


----------



## jbcrazy (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it possible to pee your pee that you just peed in your pants?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

^


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 31, 2010)

brb fapping


----------



## Dan (Dec 31, 2010)

Unacceptable Nolly. How many pages are we into now and i STILL don't see a family portrait?!


----------



## phatfil (Jan 2, 2011)

this is quite possibly the most amazing guitar i have ever seen! MAJOR congrats man!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 2, 2011)

Plug said:


> Unacceptable Nolly. How many pages are we into now and i STILL don't see a family portrait?!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry dudes, this is the best I can offer right now:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 2, 2011)

+1


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 2, 2011)

New desktop background.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

THE FUCK


----------



## Lava Joe (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW. That wood is BEAUTIFUL! I would freaking LOVE a B7, hell ANY Blackmachine!


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. Perfection right there!

I am really starting to feel the GAS for a lefty B6 and a B7. but I'm guessing the waiting list is filled 'til eternity by now? No wonder seeing this beauty!

Or, is Doug making B6's while not taking any custom orders this year? And how does he feel about making lefties?

Sorry about the offtopic


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 4, 2011)

I shat.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel like I might have posted on this a few days ago but... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that thing is sick. Holy SHIET. I'd kill to have one man.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 4, 2011)

*faints


----------



## Rojne (Jan 5, 2011)

Feckin.awesome.looking.guitar!

I want one.. will have to make my RG look like a Blackmachine when Im building the new body for it in the meantime!


----------



## mark105 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW that looks awesome.


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 9, 2011)

Wood insanity in the best way possible.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 10, 2011)

that is one gorgeous guitar. almost too much of a piece of art to play it even, haha.


----------



## Nazca (Jan 12, 2011)

Probably missed this, but what happened to your B6, F8(?) Nolly, did you sell them?


----------



## GTailly (Jan 12, 2011)

I crave for one of those guitars since the very first time I have seen them.
Absolutely amazing guitar, congratulations man!
Have fun


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2011)

Nazca said:


> Probably missed this, but what happened to your B6, F8(?) Nolly, did you sell them?



The F8 never belonged to me - I only got to babysit it for a brief time unfortunately. I wasn't planning on selling the B6, but I got a large offer and ended up selling it last summer.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 12, 2011)

Also I believe Michael now owns the F8.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 12, 2011)

REALLY want some knobs like these. Where can I get some, anybody know? (i'd like a little lighter in hue)

Also, if there are wooden switch caps, that'd be nice to know as well. 



-Nolly- said:


> (Not the final tuners - they will be black w/chrome buttons, nuts and


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> REALLY want some knobs like these. Where can I get some, anybody know? (i'd like a little lighter in hue)
> 
> Also, if there are wooden switch caps, that'd be nice to know as well.



After 2 seconds googling "rosewood guitar knob"

Guitar Parts Resource. ::.Wood Guitar & Bass Knobs

Switch caps I don't recall seeing anywhere...


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> After 2 seconds googling "rosewood guitar knob"
> 
> Guitar Parts Resource. ::.Wood Guitar & Bass Knobs
> 
> Switch caps I don't recall seeing anywhere...


 
I appreciate the link. Didn't appreciate the condesension. Didn't know they were rosewood.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a revelation I experienced yesterday:
Since getting the new B2, I really felt that the old one was completely overshadowed sonically - as glorious as it had sounded to me up till that point, by comparison it was thinner and muddier, with less harmonic richness and a much harder top end response.
The difference seemed to stem from the bridge - the tonewoods are in no way inferior on the older B2. Doug suggested trying graphtech saddles on the older B2 to see if it would impart some of the Hannes' character to the instrument's sound, so I got hold of some and fitted them yesterday.. HOLY SHIT what an improvement!! 
I didn't expect much difference, but it really has completely elevated the sound up to the same level as the new B2 - rich, clear, fat, more presence but a smoother top end roll-off. The response is more immediate, and unplugged you can really hear a lot of that odd but awesome sound guitars with Hannes bridges have.
Such a great feeling to have both guitars playing and sounding as equals, just with their own individual characters. 
Very tempted to stick Mules in this one too now.






So if I were to get some new pickups in there, should I go for camo again or change to black covers? If camo I'm pretty sure I'd get black allen bolts to match up with the ebony and graphtech.


----------



## Miek (Jan 12, 2011)

Black would be damn classy. I don't think the camo really jives with the top.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 12, 2011)

I always thought the camo pup covers were ugly IMO. They nearly ruined it for me when I first saw Misha's


----------



## Opion (Jan 12, 2011)

How very ironic - I just got in some graphtech saddles for my RG, and while they're the wrong size wallbash the one or two I did manage to get on before realizing this I tested out to feel the difference, and I still can't get over how drastically the tone/feel changed! And this was going by the unplugged sound. 

Pretty much everything you described, a lot more presence and in my case, doubled sustain. Now I just have to wait for the right ones to come in so I can actually hear/play them!

As for your pickup cover debacle - I feel the black covers would certainly look cool, similar to your new B2, but think camo covers would maybe the quilt top this really rusty vibe, like a war machine


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I appreciate the link. Didn't appreciate the condesension. Didn't know they were rosewood.



Just googled "wood guitar knob" and turned up the same link... and also found these guys that have wood switch tips as well

THG Knobs | Custom Exotic Wood Guitar Products



-Nolly- said:


> So if I were to get some new pickups in there, should I go for camo again or change to black covers? If camo I'm pretty sure I'd get black allen bolts to match up with the ebony and graphtech.



I'd probably match the knob/bridge baseplate for the cover with black screws... so in that guitar are those chrome?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, the more I look at it the more I think camo with allen bolts is going to be the way to go here. I'm going to get Tim at BKP to send up some allens that I can put into the current pickups to see how they look first.

Techno, the hardware is Gotoh's cosmo black finish



Opion said:


> How very ironic - I just got in some graphtech saddles for my RG, and while they're the wrong size wallbash the one or two I did manage to get on before realizing this I tested out to feel the difference, and I still can't get over how drastically the tone/feel changed! And this was going by the unplugged sound.
> 
> Pretty much everything you described, a lot more presence and in my case, doubled sustain. Now I just have to wait for the right ones to come in so I can actually hear/play them!



Wicked, you'll be in for a very pleasant surprise once you get them installed and plug in


----------



## Opion (Jan 12, 2011)

Indeed! I just got Painkillers installed in it as well, just have to wait for these saddles to put an end to the modding. Then possibly a video demo once I get over the awesomeness 

Speaking of which...you must definitely post a video of this beast. I'm interested to hear how the Mules sound what will all these crazy tonewoods your new BM contains.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 12, 2011)

Opion said:


> Speaking of which...you must definitely post a video of this beast. I'm interested to hear how the Mules sound what will all these crazy tonewoods your new BM contains.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hmm, the more I look at it the more I think camo with allen bolts is going to be the way to go here. I'm going to get Tim at BKP to send up some allens that I can put into the current pickups to see how they look first.
> 
> Techno, the hardware is Gotoh's cosmo black finish



well that kills matching pup covers 

also there is just something odd about the idea of Mules with allen bolts


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> well that kills matching pup covers
> 
> also there is just something odd about the idea of Mules with allen bolts



Hahah, I like the idea - noone would ever guess what they are!


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would love to see this guitar with the black and gold hardware throughout. Not typical of a blackmachine but it's definitely got the class.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure the gold would work with the rest of the aesthetic. Could have gone for all black hardware, but then I think black binding would have set that off. 

(post #2000 - )


----------



## drenzium (Jan 17, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure the gold would work with the rest of the aesthetic. Could have gone for all black hardware, but then I think black binding would have set that off.
> 
> (post #2000 - )



battleworn black would be best fit imho man, but you've already got that in some of your guitars from memory, you may be after something fresh, not that going with camo would be innovative either, lol.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2011)

In the end I've decided to stick with the current pickups that are in there - it's a great sounding guitar as is and complements the new one very well. 
If anyone is interested I did some direct comparison clips between the two B2s here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...comparison-clips-my-two-blackmachine-b2s.html


----------



## HeadBender (Jan 17, 2011)

-Nolly- the nut is also Graph Tech?


----------



## MrakShores (Jan 17, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> In the end I've decided to stick with the current pickups that are in there - it's a great sounding guitar as is and complements the new one very well.
> If anyone is interested I did some direct comparison clips between the two B2s here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...comparison-clips-my-two-blackmachine-b2s.html



Sick pics!!

Hiiiii Nolly


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2011)

HeadBender said:


> -Nolly- the nut is also Graph Tech?



Yep, Doug uses Graphtech nuts on all of his guitars (except for a few early ones that had brass)



MrakShores said:


> Sick pics!!
> 
> Hiiiii Nolly



Oh hey Mark, fancy seeing you on here!


----------



## philownyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, im new to blackmachine, heard of it because of bulb (Periphery). Im getting freaking excited, i want one of these axe !


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2011)

philownyou said:


> Wow, im new to blackmachine, heard of it because of bulb (Periphery). Im getting freaking excited, i want one of these axe !


 
Dont get too excited - they are almost impossible to get. He only makes a few a year.


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2011)

MY NEW ONE IS GOING TO BE READY SOON! NOLFORD! TELL ME HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS PREE!!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2011)

bulb said:


> MY NEW ONE IS GOING TO BE READY SOON! NOLFORD! TELL ME HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS PREE!!



bitches be bogartin' all the blackmachines yo'


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^^ agreed. All the special BM's anyway. They deserve it though.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 25, 2011)

How do the Blackmachines compare to the Daemonesses? I like the look of Dylan's stuff more, but seeing as how they're both very high-quality guitars, and you own more than one of each, you may have a preference one way or the other, for varying reasons.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the best way to compare them is to say that the Dæmoness guitars are exactly what you expect from a custom luthier - essentially familiar instruments handmade with top notch timber and customised aesthetics/ergonomics. In some ways you could consider them (and other custom luthiers' instruments of this style) as heavily upgraded and specialised versions of off-the-shelf instruments, and I don't mean that in a negative way at all.
The Blackmachines have a completely different goal - they are an attempt at creating the most responsive and expressive instruments. Once you pick one up and try it out it's patently obvious that they're not conventional guitars in the slightest. 

Now, I don't see those two roles as conflicting at all, and I would choose one or the other for different uses. If I had to choose one guitar out of my collection to live the rest of my life with it would be this new Blackmachine, but that's not to discredit the Dæmonesses in the slightest because I specc'd them for specific purposes and they fulfil those perfectly. Thankfully I don't have to make a choice like that though, and for what it's worth I've just today put down a deposit on another Dæmoness (a singlecut this time).


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahhh so that's who you're getting the LP from. Epic.


----------

